
The Value of a Byte in Cell Biology Research - rabryan35
https://observablehq.com/@lucid/the-value-of-a-byte-in-cell-biology-research
======
killjoywashere
Great notebook, one nit: the bottom dropped out at the end when the author
went from $2.8B to $22B. It would be better to explicitly state the unit
conversion: $2.8B/bit * 8 bit/byte = $22B.

~~~
rabryan35
Thanks. Reading back through it I agree so I updated to put that final
calculation in a separate notebook cell to be more explicit.

